# Furness withy



## Roger Squires

I am trying to find information on my Grandfather who was a Chief engineer with Furness Withy .His name was Herbert Squires And sailed on the Newfoundland and Nova Scotia (last known ships) and i believe he also was chief on a hospital ship in ww2.any leads to where i could find crew lists etc.
Thanks Roger Squires


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Hello,
A few guides to help you in you research
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/RdLeaflet.asp?sLeafletID=129
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/catalogue/RdLeaflet.asp?sLeafletID=131#9
http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/
http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/
Get back if you need any help.

Roger
PS I don't know if this is your man
http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...asp?Edoc_Id=4504824&queryType=1&resultcount=1


----------



## ray1buck1

Hello Roger
There is a Herbert Squires whos approx Dob is 1889 ish as Ch Engineer aboard Incemore and the Oakmore back in 1918 to 1927 if you subscribe to ancestry you will be able to access the US manifests for further details 
There is also a Herbert Squires as a DBS on the Baltic in 1924 age 36 as an engineer address is given as 22 Woodville Ave Gt Crosby Liverpool
Ray


----------



## John Phillips

Just completed registration. Looking forward to many hours of nostalgia.


----------

